# Does anyone reproduce Redline Musclebike Tires



## jrcarz (Jun 14, 2020)

*Hi 

Does anyone reproduce 20 inch rear slick redline and a 16" redline?  I have seen some Krate tires but they are pricey. 


Thanks*


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 14, 2020)

No, they don't.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 14, 2020)

Red tire paint.  Freehand it or mask for a straighter line.  










						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 14, 2020)

1motime is on it, that is how most people do it. That is how Bicycle Heaven makes all the color line repop Superiors he sells on eBay, those are all drawn on with a marker.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 15, 2020)

You can also paint the letters and numbers with white paint  pen to give a RWL tire look.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 15, 2020)

Look at your steady hand Jaxon lol. Nice effort there!


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 15, 2020)

Good info. Thanks everyone.


----------

